# Stihl 076av for milling?



## charlieh (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi

i know where there is reasonable 076 about to be offered for sale, I am interested in upgrading from my 372xp for milling:deadhorse: , so are they any good on an alaskan mill? i have read some threads that say people like them but would appreciate comments from anyone that has used them

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## computeruser (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think you'll find many saws out there better suited to milling!


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 20, 2007)

computeruser said:


> I don't think you'll find many saws out there better suited to milling!




+1



.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 20, 2007)

computeruser said:


> I don't think you'll find many saws out there better suited to milling!



+2

old torquer

Only drawback are the fuel and oil caps in the top. You can't refuel in the cut but you won't need that unless you're milling really long, wide and/or hard wood.


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 20, 2007)

+3...what a tank. I didn't buy one because the owner wanted stupid money...nearly twice what I ended up paying for my 066.

Mark


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 10, 2009)

*stihl 076 chain brake*

hi can anyone help i am in the uk and cannot seem to find a brake band for my stihl 076 and i do not want to sell it without the brake in working order,thanks ian


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

computeruser said:


> I don't think you'll find many saws out there better suited to milling!





wdchuck said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> .





aggiewoodbutchr said:


> +2
> 
> old torquer
> 
> Only drawback are the fuel and oil caps in the top. You can't refuel in the cut but you won't need that unless you're milling really long, wide and/or hard wood.





oldsaw said:


> +3...what a tank. I didn't buy one because the owner wanted stupid money...nearly twice what I ended up paying for my 066.
> 
> Mark



+4 roger!  

As a stand alone saw their AV is not the best comparing to like an 066/660 , but on a mill AV is not an issue.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 10, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> hi can anyone help i am in the uk and cannot seem to find a brake band for my stihl 076 and i do not want to sell it without the brake in working order,thanks ian



Welcome to the site! 

Have you checked the site-sponsor at the top of the page, one of the shingles states Used Shihl Parts.


----------



## pwoller (Nov 10, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> Have you checked the site-sponsor at the top of the page, one of the shingles states Used Shihl Parts.




Gotta love it, 1 question and never to be heard from again.


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 11, 2009)

*076*

i cannot make any headway on how to find parts on that site so i mailed them hopefully they will reply i also have found how many of the 076s are still in use are they as good as people say if they are it may be worth keeping,thanks again ian


----------



## charlieh (Nov 11, 2009)

is that yours on ebay then? are you a dealership?


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 11, 2009)

mine is on ebay but there is another on which i have seen mine is the one with the piece missing out of the clutch cover i do deal in a few saws but do not have a dealership we supply more consumeables than saws firewood is big business in the uk at present because of rising fuel prices


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 15, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> i cannot make any headway on how to find parts on that site so i mailed them hopefully they will reply i also have found how many of the 076s are still in use are they as good as people say if they are it may be worth keeping,thanks again ian



Yes they're very good saws. Will do all a an 880 or 3120 will, but with more vibes and noise.

Any Stihl dealer will supply all the parts you need.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow i have one new got it in the 80s maybe 100 hrs on it Wat it worth have 35 other saws love my o84s ect tom trees


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

*076*

the first stihl dealer i tried said parts are no longer available so asked another dealer he says no problem so brake band is now on its way to me


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 15, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> the first stihl dealer i tried said parts are no longer available


well he's obviously a moron and/or can't be bothered checking with stihl. He just thought old saw piss off. What a c0ck hate dealing with that sort.
Glad you got the part ordered though, parts should be available for a while yet.


----------



## BobL (Nov 15, 2009)

harrygrey382 said:


> Yes they're very good saws. Will do all a an 880 or 3120 will, but with more vibes and noise.



Hum . . . . Now that I finally have the hang of the 880, plus I've had a real good go with a 3120, I don't this the 076 matches either of these saw and it's not just noise and vibe. I've modded my 880 muffler anyway so it maybe a little louder and the 880 probably sets up more noise/vibe on the mill probably because it has more higher frequency vibe but vibe is not an issue for either.

Apart from sheer cutting speed, the 880 also has a number of practical functional features like inboard clutch, can completely fill fuel tank mid slab, more oil delivery capacity etc, that just make it easier to use and service.

DOn;t get me wrong, the 076 is still a real fun saw to use, but if milling wood fast is the main game for me it runs a definite 3rd out of those 3 saws.


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

*076*

i did not realise there were this many of these saws still in use they were made to last i think they still be about for many years proper mans saw it took me ages to find the decompresser it hurt my hands a few times until i found it


----------



## BobL (Nov 15, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> i did not realise there were this many of these saws still in use they were made to last i think they still be about for many years proper mans saw it took me ages to find the decompresser it hurt my hands a few times until i found it



They sure were made to last. I love starting mine without the decomp valve, it gives me a great sense of satisfaction that I can start that sucker after 2 or 3 pulls every time even with a bung shoulder and no decomp.


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

BobL said:


> They sure were made to last. I love starting mine without the decomp valve, it gives me a great sense of satisfaction that I can start that sucker after 2 or 3 pulls every time even with a bung shoulder and no decomp.



i think you must be a braver man or much bigger man than me i just cannot start mine without the decomp


----------



## BobL (Nov 15, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> i think you must be a braver man or much bigger man than me i just cannot start mine without the decomp



It's not done using brute force but by just pulling the starter cord gently 2/3 times and then positioning the piston just before compression and then - hoike - and it usually starts.


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

*076*

i will give that a go tommorow although i do not hold out much hope os doing it without the decomp as i said before i could start it without before but it bit me sometimes


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

*another thing*



BobL said:


> It's not done using brute force but by just pulling the starter cord gently 2/3 times and then positioning the piston just before compression and then - hoike - and it usually starts.



also on the 076 under the right hand side of the 076 ther is a smsll lever can anyone tell me what this does,thanks ian


----------



## BobL (Nov 15, 2009)

moz1960 said:


> also on the 076 under the right hand side of the 076 ther is a smsll lever can anyone tell me what this does,thanks ian



Oil flow adjustment, push it towards the "+" for greater oil flow.


----------



## moz1960 (Nov 15, 2009)

*thanks*



BobL said:


> Oil flow adjustment, push it towards the "+" for greater oil flow.



thanks for that i probably should have thought of that myself however if you dont ask you dont learn,ian


----------

